# olympia seating stalls or circle ?



## ubend (11 Jan 2006)

would row q stalls or row c circle  be better


----------



## ice (11 Jan 2006)

I think row c in the circle would be good ...we were recently and has grand circle row E and they were great seats....we were right in the middle...think it was seat number 19/20....try to get in the middle if you can.

Have been in the stalls before and did not like them....not a great view and very cramped. They are not on an incline so it can be hard to see if you are small or have a big head infront of you .....
Not sure where row q is


----------



## quinno (11 Jan 2006)

go to ticketmaster.ie, enter 'Olympia' into 'search' option. There's a seating plan for all venues in the country - it shows rows and seat numbers


----------

